# English Electric Canberra, the end of an era....



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jun 6, 2022)

I believe the Temora based Canberra is back flying...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 8, 2022)




----------

